# Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???



## Q!...deluxe (4. August 2011)

*Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???*

Hi @ All,

also wie gesagt, ich habe hier *eine* Lösung für die Absturzproblematik in Dirt 3 gefunden wonach sich das Spiel bei Ladesequenzen mit der Meldung "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" aufhängt.

Wenn ich das Spiel aus dem Installordner heraus als Admin ausführe kackt es auch bei stundenlangem zocken nie ab, egal ob online oder off. Allerdings einfach die Verküpung dahin so auszuführen bringt gar nix.
D.h. ich muss jedes mal den Spieleordner aufsuchen bevor es los gehen kann, das nervt mit der Zeit. Hat dafür vllt. jemand noch eine Lösung???


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???*

Spielst du in DX 11? Wenn ja wäre das Super. Werde ich auch mal Testen ob es auch bei mir den gleichen Erfolg gibt. 

Lieber klicke ich tausendmal bis ich im richtigen Ordner bin, statt das das Spiel dauernd abstürzt. 

Update. 
Leider ist deine Lösung anscheinend nicht das Mittel das jeden hilft. Ich habe das eben versucht und Dirt 3 hing sich schon beim laden des 1. Rennens auf. So früh passierte das noch nie, bei mir war es immer erst das 2. - 4. Rennen. 

Und ich kann nur immer wieder sagen.
Dirt 2 und F1 2010 haben bei mir das Problem nicht. Nur Dirt 3 zickt so rum.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???*

Also als erstes muss ich mal sagen dass ich froh bin dass nach 200 Hits endlich mal einer was dazu schreibt 

jap, ich zocke in DX11.

... die dirt3.exe als Admin öffnen, hast Du das so gemacht? Also seit ich das so mache ist Dirt3 bei mir nie wieder abgestürtzt, bin mittlerweile durch... Ist vorher so ca. alle vier Rennen abgeschmiert. Naja, wie gesagt es ist ja nur eine der möglichen Lösungen die es bei mir gebracht hat. Für alle anderen heißt es weiter suchen 

Achja, bei F1 2010 hatte ich das auch ab und zu, war aber noch erträglich. Ärgerlich ist das nur in der 55. Runde kurz vor dem Ziel hihi


----------



## Bullvai (11. August 2011)

*AW: Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???*

Hab per google was gefunden anscheinend soll es am angeschlossenen controller liegen.
Starte mal das spiel ohne angeschlossenen controller(gamepad,lenkrad)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???*

Was hat ein Controller mit DX 11 zu tun? Im DX 9 Modus läuft es ja stabil. Und ein Rennspiel das man nicht mit Controller zocken kann wäre ein sehr schlechter Witz.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (18. August 2011)

*AW: Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> ...ein Rennspiel das man nicht mit Controller zocken kann wäre ein sehr schlechter Witz.



So isses...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. August 2011)

*AW: Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???*

Ich habe den Eindruck das es mit dem neusten Patch besser/stabiler läuft. Konnte 6 Rennen am Stück ohne Absturz fahren, so viel ging vorher nie. Ob es länger lief weis ich nicht, hatte keine Lust mehr weiter zu fahren.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (23. August 2011)

*AW: Lösung zu "Dirt 3 Executable funktioniert nicht mehr" gefunden, umständlich, Verbesserungsvorschläge???*

Also der neue Patch hat bei mir bewirkt dass das Spiel nicht mehr nach ein paar Rennen Freezed sondern beim laden sofort komplett abstürzt. *Also hiermit gleich mal wieder ein ganz ganz großes Kompliment an die Codemasters-Programmierer. Sie haben es wieder einmal geschafft ihre ganze Unfähigkeit in einen Patch zu legen durch den ein ohnehin schon verkorkstes Spiel auch nicht besser wird*  
Wenn man den Arsch in der Hose hätte sich mit einem solchen Konzern anzulegen müsste man die direkt verklagen, dass die für solchen Dreck auch noch Geld kassieren...


----------

